# Looking for a guide to show me around a new area to fish



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Hey 2coolers what's up awhile back I posted a thread looking for a skiff. Well I found a skiff ( ranger banshee)and bought it. 
We love the boat tons of storage and room but we are having a hard time finding fish in our normal muddy waters of matagorda. We haven't had much luck there so we are wanting to get a change of scenery and try a new location out. I just hate driving in uncharted waters that I have never been in before. So my bday is coming up next month and we are taking a week off and looking to go somewhere else besides matagorda
We are looking for recommendations on guides willing to teach and show us around a new area or areas and put us on some fish. Prefer the guide to be ok with us going back a few days while we are there the rest of the week with my boat and trying to get some slime on her. Thanks 2cool










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Where were you thinking about going?


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> Where were you thinking about going?


We are pretty flexible as long as the drive for us doesnt get over 4 hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 469Fly (Jun 14, 2018)

Capt. KenJo in Port Aransas. This dude polled his *** off to put me and my dad on redfish. He's a great guy and I'd recommend him to anybody looking for a guide in Port A.
http://www.kenjofly.com/

Other guides I've heard good things about about, but have no experience with are Capt. Mason Matejcek, Capt. Billy Trimble, and the boys over at Fly Fish Rockport

http://captainmasonm.com/
http://trimbleflyfishing.com/
https://www.flyfishrockport.com/

Hope this helps


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

What about Steve Seoule ? I am not a flyfishing guy but lives in my subdivision and I always see him out there testing new stuff


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

wow...everyone is a guide nowadays.

with the exception of trimple i didn't recognize a single one of those names. hotspotting for money has become big business apparently.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Iâ€™d give Curtiss Cash a call in Port Oâ€™Connor. Heâ€™s an excellent teaching guide and might be willing to go with you on your boat. I did that with him once or twice several years ago.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

When you say Matagorda which one are you referring to? West or East? (Your photo looks like East Matty) There is plenty of sight casting available in both. Depends on where you want to put in. Clear water can be hard to find in East Matty but if you put in at Matagorda Harbor...well it's not too hard to find. Put in at Sargent you've got a ways to go. Same with West Matty. You put in at Palacios, clear water is way south east. Put in at Port O'connor it's not so far.
So if this is your first poling skiff the question arises, do you know how to pole your boat? That also is a learned art to some extent, if you were to hire Curtis or Steve they would both be glad to include that training. I do not know the other Port A guide mentioned above so I wont speak for him. It's also a good thing to learn the waters where you plan on fishing the most too. Learn where the obstructions are, how to get to and from the ramp in good order. These are all things that positive training will pay dividends in the long run. Spending a whole day on the water with a good instructional guide with the understanding that "fishing isn't why I'm here" is a very good way to start your relationship with your poling skiff. 

Learn how to use the GPS correctly too. That is another skill that if you don't know how...well you and your new skiff can end up in deep Poop! If your boat has a compass, pay attention to it too. Too many of us learned the hard way, your idea of hiring a guide is the RIGHT thing to do! GOOD LUCK BROTHER!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Bruce J said:


> Iâ€™d give Curtiss Cash a call in Port Oâ€™Connor. Heâ€™s an excellent teaching guide and might be willing to go with you on your boat. I did that with him once or twice several years ago.


agreed, curtis is great.

sommerlatte and knipling are two great choices as well.

too bad scott graham's not around anymore. he was an outstanding guide too.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Ish, guess you noticed, since he's been gone Natty Light has almost disappeared from the Speedy Stop shelves. Also...his oldest daughter just married up this past weekend. One down and a bunch more to go!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

MARK MACALUSO said:


> What about Steve Seoule ? I am not a flyfishing guy but lives in my subdivision and I always see him out there testing new stuff


Steve Soule isnâ€™t really guiding much anymore. 
You might check with Tom Horbey.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Golden said:


> Ish, guess you noticed, since he's been gone Natty Light has almost disappeared from the Speedy Stop shelves. Also...his oldest daughter just married up this past weekend. One down and a bunch more to go!


Wow!!!! Congrats to the Grahams!!!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Golden said:


> Ish, guess you noticed, since he's been gone Natty Light has almost disappeared from the Speedy Stop shelves. Also...his oldest daughter just married up this past weekend. One down and a bunch more to go!


Wow!!!! Congrats to all the Grahams!!!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Ish said:


> Wow!!!! Congrats to all the Grahams!!!


If we could just figure out what to do with Mike (aka Golden), all would be right in the world.... :biggrin::rotfl:


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

heh heh heh!

we all love mike!


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the replys and recommendations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

